# Ex-Racing Pigeon, How to Keep and what Costs?



## Articuno (Sep 22, 2011)

I have always loved pigeons but never looked into actually owning one properly, now a friend of mine at work has found a racing pigeon which she is not returning to the owner as he is not bothered about the bird basically.

She knows how much I love pigeons and is asking me to take him off her. The question is, what will it cost us to keep a pigeon per month (roughly) and will he be ok in a dove cote outside?

Winter is coming up, I'd rather like to treat him as I would a white bird in a dove cote but also allow him indoors sometimes as he is very tame. I am concerned about the cold and potential predators though.

What is the best way to keep him? Inside or out? I like the idea of him being free roaming and able to return to us.

I have a canary and a couple of zebra finches already so I have basic bird care knowledge for the pigeon.
Any advice greatly appreciated as I am new to pigeon ownership, thanks!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The worry is really whether he would fly back home and get "necked" by his original owner. He would be happy indoors or in an aviary. I once calculated that it costs £20 a year to keep a pigeon (excluding vet fees which are rare) .

If you are near them, the Retreat in Kent has a new, large aviary for unreleasable birds which would suit him and you could visit him!


----------

